# Festplatte formatieren (Medion Akoya Netbook)



## Smitty (23. September 2009)

Hey Leute!

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen!

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mir auf meinem Akoya E1210 Netbook Virus und Spyware eingefangen, ich hab auch versucht, sie mit Spybot und Co. alles wieder wegzubekommen, hat aber nicht geklappt.

Jetzt hab ich meine ganzen wichtigen Dateien (Lieder, Bilder, ...) auf eine externe Festplatte gespeichert. 

Dann hat man mir gesagt muss ich meine Festplatte neu formatieren, damit der Virus weg ist. Was genau muss ich jetzt tun? Ich hab eine Recovery-CD, das ist aber auch schon alles. Bitte um Hilfe Schritt für Schritt, da ich von sowas wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung habe!

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## Klutten (23. September 2009)

Ein Thread sollte reichen. 

Closed und willkommen im Forum


----------

